# Mark Klatt



## violinconcerto

Hi,

I would like to discuss about the music of Mark Klatt, what do you think about?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Why don't you start by saying why we should discuss about his works?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

His name doesn't ring a bell, so I ran a Google search on him. Not only he composes, but it also seems he masters the art of time traveling: his third piano concerto "was" composed in 2010, he produced an opera in 2009 and his fourth violin concerto dates from... 2011.


----------



## violinconcerto

*Time Traveling*

Thanks a lot for your reply, "Master of Time Traveling", I loughed a lot, but

I think the works you mean are unfinished and this will be the planned date of publication.

Complete works you can hear e.g.

http://www.lulu.com/browse/search.p...hFamily=0&fSubmitSearch.x=0&fSubmitSearch.y=0

Samples of other works not composed in "2011"  ...

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=603479


----------



## violinconcerto

*Why?*



> Why don't you start by saying why we should discuss about his works?


Because his music polarizes a lot and maybe it would be interesting what people associate with this kind of music.


----------

